# I just bought something. Can you guess what it is



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

After a 3 year hunt I bought something today.
Feel like a kid again  

Won't get pocession of it till Jan.
So here's a few cropped images, can you guess what it is?











2 more pics tomorrow, if no one guesses correctly.


----------



## deema (15 Dec 2018)

G Wagon?


----------



## Bm101 (15 Dec 2018)

Is it a proper metal Tonka Bob?!? :shock: 






*heavy breathing*


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

Not a G wagon.

Not a tonka but it is dinky.


----------



## MikeG. (15 Dec 2018)

A caravan?


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

MikeG.":2yt0mbxr said:


> A caravan?



I'm 53 and in my second mid life crisis, a caravan is not even in my top 500 dream items.........


----------



## NikNak (15 Dec 2018)

I'd say a motorcycle of some description...


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

NikNak":2zyy88r2 said:


> I'd say a motorcycle of some description...



No


----------



## RogerBoyle (15 Dec 2018)

A speed Boat


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

RogerBoyle":3dd8yikb said:


> A speed Boat




Ohhhhh, there is an idea ................. but no


----------



## Cheshirechappie (15 Dec 2018)

A racy blonde with a ride-on lawnmower?


----------



## woodbutcher2 (15 Dec 2018)

A caterham 7


----------



## thetyreman (15 Dec 2018)

a machine of some kind related to woodworking?


----------



## Beau (15 Dec 2018)

A go kart?


----------



## SammyQ (15 Dec 2018)

Judging by the bushes, a vehicle. 

Sam


----------



## MikeG. (15 Dec 2018)

A forklift?


----------



## John Brown (15 Dec 2018)

No, I can't.


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

MikeG.":3905egyu said:


> A forklift?



LOL, that really would be the high life.


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

thetyreman":pk9t743t said:


> a machine of some kind related to woodworking?



No that's my job I have all I want.


----------



## niagra (15 Dec 2018)

Is that an Imp engine?


----------



## porker (15 Dec 2018)

Caterham or similar?


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

porker":1w64zjve said:


> Caterham or similar?




Hmmmmm ................. in my opinion I trump a caterham.


----------



## Jasper42 (15 Dec 2018)

Landrover


----------



## porker (15 Dec 2018)

Cobra?


----------



## Duncan A (15 Dec 2018)

A Morgan?


----------



## Beau (15 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":2fll0jvz said:


> porker":2fll0jvz said:
> 
> 
> > Caterham or similar?
> ...




Ariel Atom?


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

clue, it was made in 1979


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Dec 2018)

It's the original film-reel of ABBA - The Movie.


----------



## deema (15 Dec 2018)

It’s got to be a DeLorian.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (15 Dec 2018)

Del-boy's Reliant Robin?


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

deema":16dzb3w1 said:


> It’s got to be a DeLorian.



Love Delorean's, but they started in 1981


----------



## porker (15 Dec 2018)

TVR?
Narrowed it down to a fibreglass bodied classic sports car. Based on the 'proper' chassis and what looks like an anti rollbar.


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Dec 2018)

porker":cxjolonm said:


> TVR?
> Narrowed it down to a fibreglass bodied classic sports car. Based on the 'proper' chassis and what looks like an anti rollbar.



Getting warm


----------



## tsb (15 Dec 2018)

Is that the engine cover of a Lotus


----------



## thetyreman (15 Dec 2018)

it's a dodge viper?


----------



## sunnybob (16 Dec 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1AO ... Uy_Hhww8SM:


----------



## Bigdanny (16 Dec 2018)

Lotus esprit maybe


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

Bigdanny":2shwsnfp said:


> Lotus esprit maybe



Wooo hoooo winner, almost, what type!!! Very impressed with the narrowing down to a fibreglass car just from a couple of tint images and then deduction to an esprit.


----------



## porker (16 Dec 2018)

S2?


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

Arhhh but S2 what? 
I paid a lot extra for the "what"


----------



## porker (16 Dec 2018)

One of these... 2.2L engine, galv chassis but I am guessing convertible?


----------



## nev (16 Dec 2018)

JPS?


----------



## porker (16 Dec 2018)

nev":12a7n92o said:


> JPS?


I wondered that but I think they are all Black and Gold and the picture shows blue


----------



## sunnybob (16 Dec 2018)

does the number plate start SJH?


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

nev":15uhydy9 said:


> JPS?




Bingo


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

sunnybob":p2f9klrx said:


> does the number plate start SJH?



No, but it's had a few reg's in it's history. I'll have a look through when I get it all.


----------



## marcros (16 Dec 2018)

There can't be many of those driving around? I haven't seen an esprit on the road for some time, I don't think I have ever seen a jps one


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

Originally it was planned to make 100 for UK, 100 for USA and 100 for rest of world (Row).
I think in the end they made 134 in total, but typical Lotus, there not quite sure.
At present there are about 40 complete UK ones I believe.
I've been looking for 3-4 years and veiwed half a dozen, this was the best of the lot and at correct money. Few things wrong with it in terms of it been correct but it's close.
They couldn't call it a JPS as sponsership had ended by the time they went on sale so it's officially the "world champion commererative edition", mario andretti being the world champion driver.


----------



## Bigdanny (16 Dec 2018)

You gave it away when you said it trumps the Caterham.


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Dec 2018)

Good game, Bob, good game.
I owned a Puch Maxi of the same vintage once, only mine was brand new


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

Steve Maskery":1xdga6hb said:


> Good game, Bob, good game.



Indeed, someone else needs to keep it going ................ anyone care to post a few carefully cropped images


----------



## nev (16 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":1dgzyl5g said:


> nev":1dgzyl5g said:
> 
> 
> > JPS?
> ...



Excellent!
Shall I collect or will you deliver it


----------



## AES (16 Dec 2018)

A mate of mine who used to have a yellow Elite or was it Elan, I'm not good on "Lotii, but hence the name "Yellow Peril", once told me that LOTUS stands for "Lots of trouble, usually serious"! Never having had one I wouldn't know.

I also had a mate in the '70s who had a Lotus "bread van". What were they called again - something beginning with E no doubt?

My first ever car, back in the mid '60s, was a 1948 3.5 litre Jaguar saloon - rod-operated Bendix drum brakes and (I think) 3, maybe 2 big SU carbs, amongst other peculiarities. At the time I was in the RAF and we moved from Yorkshire to Germany so because, amongst other things, the driver's and front passenger doors opened forwards, apparently a big no-no in Germany at the time, I sold it for 50 quid.

Sorry, thread drift, enjoy your 2nd (3rd) childhood mate. I presume you have covered work space and all the tools?


----------



## Noel (16 Dec 2018)

AES":2ws8uj6j said:


> A mate of mine who used to have a yellow Elite or was it Elan, I'm not good on "Lotii, but hence the name "Yellow Peril", once told me that LOTUS stands for "Lots of trouble, usually serious"! Never having had one I wouldn't know.
> 
> I also had a mate in the '70s who had a Lotus "bread van". What were they called again - something beginning with E no doubt?
> 
> ...



The E was a Europa, mid Renault engined model.

Elan or Elite? The Elan (older) was much more simple than the Elite and hence more reliable.

As for Bob's Esprit, had 3 or 4 of those, last one was the Essex Oil version (I think), dry sumped and turbo bolted on. Didn't like the Morris Marina door handles much but the standard S3 was probably the best handling car I had ever driven at the time. Never had the chance with the later S4s or indeed the V8 version.


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

Noel":rrzce698 said:


> As for Bob's Esprit, had 3 or 4 of those, last one was the Essex Oil version (I think), dry sumped and turbo bolted on.



Noel, the Essex are the most sort after, the last one to actually sell went for £120000 ish.


----------



## tsb (16 Dec 2018)

I'm spitting my dummy out, I'm sure I said a Lotus first. I had the S2 in the 90's, for a number of years but after driving 300 miles in 2 years I decided to sell it. That was the only car I ever made money on.


----------



## Noel (16 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":1no02uph said:


> Noel":1no02uph said:
> 
> 
> > As for Bob's Esprit, had 3 or 4 of those, last one was the Essex Oil version (I think), dry sumped and turbo bolted on.
> ...



Should've kept it then, think I only made 300 quid on it, but had to make a living. 
Was up at the factory at Hethel a few times, got thrown out of a workshop I had wondered into where there was a V8 sitting on a engine rack (later learnt it was for the Esprit).


----------



## porker (16 Dec 2018)

Nice car. I always wanted either an Esprit in black or a black 911. I went for the latter and owned it for 8 years as a daily driver in the late 90's and early 00's. I sold it in about 2005 I think, and the prices have rocketed since then. 

I remember the Scalextric I got for Xmas in the late 70's had the JPS Lotus 77 F1 car.


----------



## SammyQ (16 Dec 2018)

"Smokin' " :lol: 

Sam


----------



## Noel (16 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":3hh066oy said:


> nev":3hh066oy said:
> 
> 
> > JPS?
> ...



At least it hasn't got a Webasto leaky rotten rubber lined and supposedly sealed glass sunroof. Nightmare.


----------



## Eric The Viking (16 Dec 2018)

A friend had a white one - rather quick, but difficult and uncomfortable on the subsided Somerset roads around the levels. I can't remember which configuration it was, but it had a dodgy microswitch on the headlights: if he was slowing for a zebra crossing he'd flash the lights at a girl to say he'd seen her (and to cross), and it would then pop up just one light again, to "wink" at her. He didn't want to get it fixed!

Enjoy 

E.

PS: didn't those Marina door handles end up on the first Range Rovers, too?


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2018)

tsb":3lflzylq said:


> I'm spitting my dummy out, I'm sure I said a Lotus first. I had the S2 in the 90's, for a number of years but after driving 300 miles in 2 years I decided to sell it. That was the only car I ever made money on.



Indeed you did, so I give you a virtual half point for the make =D>


----------



## Noel (17 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":187ay6ca said:


> Originally it was planned to make 100 for UK, 100 for USA and 100 for rest of world (Row).
> I think in the end they made 134 in total, but typical Lotus, there not quite sure.
> At present there are about 40 complete UK ones I believe.
> I've been looking for 3-4 years and veiwed half a dozen, this was the best of the lot and at correct money. Few things wrong with it in terms of it been correct but it's close.
> They couldn't call it a JPS as sponsership had ended by the time they went on sale so it's officially the "world champion commererative edition", mario andretti being the world champion driver.



Only 40 left? Used to see a few around West London.
What number did you get? Should be a wee plate screwed to the passenger side dash with the production series on it, if I recall correctly.


----------



## doctor Bob (17 Dec 2018)

Noel":27v1xoaz said:


> Only 40 left? Used to see a few around West London.
> What number did you get? Should be a wee plate screwed to the passenger side dash with the production series on it, if I recall correctly.



Thats the federal model (usa).
The home version has a plaque on the central consol. They all have the individual number on the rear roof quarter.
The uk ones have colin chapmans signature and the usa Mario Andretti.
I better get it in my possession before I give out too much info on it.
It's one of the last of the 95 UK ones.


----------



## Tasky (17 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":2887dhqr said:


> clue, it was made in 1979


I'm quite disappointed, actually. 
From the colour pallette in the crops, I thought it was a hypersleep chamber from the film Alien... then I saw the ^year and was almost certain!!


----------



## whiskywill (17 Dec 2018)

Removing that great big lump of black plastic from the front end would improve its looks.


----------



## doctor Bob (17 Dec 2018)

whiskywill":n3dv125a said:


> Removing that great big lump of black plastic from the front end would improve its looks.



LOL, I thought I was Mr Grumpy, marmite I suppose. Just makes me smile, very tempted to get my flares and tartan on whilst driving..........


----------



## Eric The Viking (17 Dec 2018)

Have to say, a classic Elan backed into the parking space next to me in the village this evening - tricky in the dark as it had no reversing lights. It was in pretty good nick, in all-red (sadly not the lovely three-tone Sprint with the gold stripe).

On balance for a practical car, I'd go for one of those over the Esprit, but I like both.


----------



## whiskywill (18 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":2mbdtrh0 said:


> whiskywill":2mbdtrh0 said:
> 
> 
> > Removing that great big lump of black plastic from the front end would improve its looks.
> ...



No! I am Mr Grumpy. My wife will confirm this. She has even bought me three of these mugs so I am not even grumpier when I can't find one.


----------



## whiskywill (18 Dec 2018)

doctor Bob":lund09dm said:


> whiskywill":lund09dm said:
> 
> 
> > Removing that great big lump of black plastic from the front end would improve its looks.



As a matter of genuine interest. is it intended to act as a front bumper or is it just a bit of trim?


----------



## Tris (19 Dec 2018)

Strange coincidence but one has just come up for sale in Chipping Campden, £69k.
As a kid in the 70s used to love the look of the JPS cars.


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Dec 2018)

Tris":2ix81ut7 said:


> Strange coincidence but one has just come up for sale in Chipping Campden, £69k.
> As a kid in the 70s used to love the look of the JPS cars.



Thats one has been up for sale for a while, it would need to be truely perfect and extremely low milage to get that price. I believe it isn't restored yet, they are just testing the water, at that price they won't get any takers. 
I went and saw one for £42k, guy told me it was mint, I drove 300 mile round trip to see it, he opened the garage door and I knew he had wasted my time. Repeat for 3 years.............
I paid less for this one and it's the best I've seen in my search, happy with price and condition.
When it's actually in my garage I'll post up more pictures, it is mint mechanically.


----------



## Geoff_S (21 Dec 2018)

Lovely looking car whose looks are completely destroyed by a 6’ 4” lump trying to get out of it on all fours! I begrudgingly crossed it off of my bucket list.

Hope to see more pics and updates. 

Have fun!


----------



## doctor Bob (28 Dec 2018)

Arrived today


----------



## Bm101 (28 Dec 2018)

pm sent Bob.


----------



## TFrench (28 Dec 2018)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## doctor Bob (11 Jun 2019)

So after 6 months of owner ship a little update.
Well it passed it's Mot in Feb no bother (last offical one, 40 in August), so got tax and it was road worthy.
After driving for a bit it was obvious something wasn't right with the cooling system. After a lot of tracing faults it was quite simple really a relacement fuse in the relay and a new hot weather thermostat has kept the car running at 90 deg. I also put in a fan override switch so I can manually switch on the fans if sitting in traffic.
The tracking was out, and more worryingly the timing belt was running off centre and rubbing on the engine causing it to wear. My lotus mate took it for 3 weeks and changed the tensioner and belt in situ, and sorted the tracking and replaced the core plugs, should be an engine out jobbie but he knows a few tricks.
Since then it really hasn't missed a beat, apart from headlights failing on me once :shock: still trying to locate that fault, got main beam so I'm half way there  
I've spent a lot of time working on the paint as it was a bit crappy in places, also tarting up the interior. Looks pretty good now. 
Next project is to replace the UV joint on the steering column to get rid of play in the steering. I need to replace the tyres as well at somepoint. They are dated 1996, show tyres really.





















Last weekend with my mate Billy, sadly lost him couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Garno (12 Jun 2019)

Whoever painted those number plates needs sacking mate, not even got the paint to the edges


----------



## sammy.se (12 Jun 2019)

Beautiful car.

Please be careful with the old tyres. I've had an old tyre fail on me doing 70mph on the A13. Not pleasant.

If you see any cracks in the sidewall it's better to change them. But they seem quite good from the photo - probably as it had been stored indoors?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se (12 Jun 2019)

sammy.se":3ey5wjjq said:


> Beautiful car.
> 
> Please be careful with the old tyres. I've had an old tyre fail on me doing 70mph on the A13. Not pleasant.
> 
> ...


When I say 'fail' I mean the side wall blew out, about 3 inches rip, luckily the alloy wheel didn't warp. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Jun 2019)

Yes I'm trying to fine a set at the moment.
The tyres are very good, they are new old ones if you get my drift but still 1996 is dodgy.


----------



## Racers (12 Jun 2019)

Two fire extinguishers? what are they trying to say?

Very nice car.

Pete


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Jun 2019)

Racers":1ov03fvv said:


> Two fire extinguishers? what are they trying to say?
> 
> Very nice car.
> 
> Pete



I put them in ........... pretty renowned for leaky fuel, hot exhausts and fibre glass. Sort of perfect fire triangle.


----------



## sammy.se (12 Jun 2019)

doctor Bob":26uwrwuq said:


> Racers":26uwrwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Two fire extinguishers? what are they trying to say?
> ...


Well I guess the tyres just add to that sense of danger then

;->

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Jun 2019)

sammy.se":1kvbdq5m said:


> doctor Bob":1kvbdq5m said:
> 
> 
> > Racers":1kvbdq5m said:
> ...



and pot luck as to whether the headlights work or not, I feel like Will Smith in "I am Legend" im in the dung if I'm not home by dusk.


----------



## Noel (12 Jun 2019)

Bob, your local tyre supplier can source them if they are the friendly type. Mine often finds 60/70 aspect tyres . Otherwise I've used Longstones in Doncaster for more specialised sizes (not cheap). 
I'm sure you're on the various owner forums in any case.
I'd be more concerned about damage to the Speedlines in the event of a failure.


----------



## sammy.se (12 Jun 2019)

Haha!

I think you are in Essex if I recall. Me too.

'Elite tyres' in Rainham used to have great service and selection. I haven't used them for years, but they might be able to source the right tyres for you. 
They used to have some real enthusiast/experts there. Not sure if they do anymore.


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Jun 2019)

Noel":1zlmc26k said:


> Bob, your local tyre supplier can source them if they are the friendly type. Mine often finds 60/70 aspect tyres . Otherwise I've used Longstones in Doncaster for more specialised sizes (not cheap).
> I'm sure you're on the various owner forums in any case.
> I'd be more concerned about damage to the Speedlines in the event of a failure.



Yes thanks, looked at Longstones, trouble is no one has a matching set as fronts are different to rear.
Someone has recommended a set just need to track them down.


----------



## Andrew1 (12 Jun 2019)

Hi go onto blackcircle .com, excellent site for tyres


----------



## OscarG (13 Jun 2019)

ah...that's bloody gorgeous! I do love Lotus.

All you need now is a sopping wet Barbara Bach next to you and you're James Bond :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Jun 2019)

Bob.

Something you have done without for a long time, and could probably always do without? 
Actually, I know the feeling. I just found some 'Trix' construction set units! 

John


----------

